# Losing Oil Fast



## 2000okiealtima (May 9, 2009)

Ok, I have a 2000 Altima, and it's losing oil like crazy. Pretty sure it was the front main to begin with, replaced that, did ok for the first 15 miles then started losing all over again. Any ideas what else might be causing oil loss? I've seen a few pics on google that show some kind of small o-ring but I don't know what it is, where it goes, or if it even matters. Thanks!


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

*Valve Cover Gasket??*

Have you checked the valve cover gasket,mine was leaking like crazy untill i replace it,there was oil allaround my engine from this gasket,if its the original like mine was on my 99,they are so brittle they actually break off in pieces there so dries out and brittle, 14 dollors for gasket at autozone-15 minutes to install

Billy


----------



## 2000okiealtima (May 9, 2009)

Negative on the valve cover gasket. It was intact when we removed and replaced it, plus there isn't enough oil or pressure around the cams to lose 3 quarts in 15 miles. Thanks for the suggestion, though.

Another question: Does anyone know what this elusive 'hat seal' is? I've seen it a couple times googling but I can't identify it anywhere. Are there any other places on the front of the motor where it would be purging oil this fast?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

possible crank seal?


----------



## 2000okiealtima (May 9, 2009)

Already replaced the front main. Wasn't the problem. We think it's either the timing cover gasket and/or this oil passage o-ring. Gonna replace the o-ring and reseal the cover and see what that does. Which means pulling the motor mount, raising the motor, and pretty much taking half the parts of the engine to get the cover off. Fun.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

power wash the engine and jack it up remove all the splash shields and inspect while running could be anything!


----------



## 2000okiealtima (May 9, 2009)

Well we found out what the problem was. Turns out I had a timing chain guide or part thereof decide to shove it's way through the side of my timing cover. Now I have a big, oil gushing hole and am currently looking for a new cover. Yippee. That oil passage o ring is still going to be replaced though, or it'll be the next thing to go and we'll be doing this all over again. Sooooo, if any of you know where I can get one for less than 100 shipped, let me know. I have paypal but it's been a while since I got on it and I don't think I remember the login. We'll see...


----------

